# Difference Between Virtuoso Vj628 vs Valujet 628x Eco solvent ink



## NNG Clothing (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi guys it's been a while since I posted a question. I am in the market for a printer, I am looking at the Sawgrass vj628 dye sublimation printer or the Mutoh VJ628x Eco solvent printer. 

Questions

1. Are these basically the same printer?
2. Can I use either printer for garments, hats, cups and mugs?

Also If i need to know any other info about either printers please let me know. 

Thank you for any help
Rick


----------



## ejnrby (Oct 20, 2014)

They are the same base printer, but the Sawgrass VJ628 has a chip disabler & only runs dye sublimation inks. The Mutoh VJ628 uses ecosolvent inks. 

If you want to do garments, hats, cups, and mugs, I would probably opt for the dye sub option of the two. You will have to buy coated mugs and cups, and polyester caps and hats. Ultimately you will be pigeonholing yourself into a pretty limited selection of substrates to transfer onto. 

Another option would be the Mutoh 628 (and a cutter) to do printable heat transfer vinyl for hats & shirts; and then a small-format dye sub printer for mugs, cups, and the occasional dye sub shirt or cap. 

It is also worth noting that the sawgrass ink costs $110 for a 200mL cartridge ($550/L), while the Mutoh RJ900x (44" dye sub printer) gives you the ability to choose inks that can be around $100/L. Depending on your anticipated throughput, it would be worth doing an RoI calculation with consideration to ink costs.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I would go the opposite of ejnrby and snag the ecosolvent printer for a variety of options:

1. Die cut vinyl stickers and window clings -- very popular for us if you market them well
2. The ability to do heat transfer vinyl and flock with the cutter
3. Heat transfer printed vinyl for a variety of garments, caps, etc


----------



## Fish2015 (Jul 8, 2016)

ejnrby said:


> They are the same base printer, but the Sawgrass VJ628 has a chip disabler & only runs dye sublimation inks. The Mutoh VJ628 uses ecosolvent inks.
> 
> If you want to do garments, hats, cups, and mugs, I would probably opt for the dye sub option of the two. You will have to buy coated mugs and cups, and polyester caps and hats. Ultimately you will be pigeonholing yourself into a pretty limited selection of substrates to transfer onto.
> 
> ...



i had the same question as the OP and you answered exactly what i was looking for, thanks!


----------



## NNG Clothing (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks this helps a lot.


----------



## Gary T (Jan 29, 2011)

"Give them the printer---sell them the ink"


----------



## Steve Fuentes (Mar 30, 2016)

Have you purchased your printer already?


----------



## Gary T (Jan 29, 2011)

Steve Fuentes said:


> Have you purchased your printer already?


No--- going to wait until January and see what's new and what ISS Long Beach has to offer. Want to see one with Cobra ink CIS.


----------



## jpkevin1 (Jul 6, 2016)

The Virtuoso VJ628 has a different firmware in it that allows it to run dual 4 color, eight color, or 6 color along with a fluorescent yellow and pink channel for sublimation. The solvent version has a different firmware.


----------

